

Show HN: Data-driven web service for filmmakers only - allenwlee

http://beta.filmquotra.com/register<p>Would love your feedback for our open beta of filmquotra: an online software which acts as your personal studio business analyst while helping you create your custom business plan for your film project.<p>filmquotra provides you immediate, real value based on actual, proprietary film financial data.<p>If you are a film student or first-time filmmaker, filmquotra provides step-by-step guidance on creating a  film financing "business model."   Even a seasoned professional can run quick film comparables and film ultimates.  And for the select industry expert, we provide a way to 
monetize industry knowledge in a controlled, organized way.  It is free to use during our beta phase.
======
goldfeld
I was initially led to think I wouldn't be allowed in, being only an
enthusiast and reading "filmmakers only". Loved the design and guiding
interface, can't wait for features like the outline and more parts of the
workflow.

Edit: The 'Learn More' link has no href?

~~~
allenwlee
thanks for looking and commenting! good point on the "filmmakers only." The
Learn More link should take you to the help page. /help.html

